# Haddock off NH



## jethro (May 25, 2021)

Few weekends ago my buddy and I took advantage of an abnormally clam day on the Atlantic and set out for some haddock. Filled the cooler, could have had our limit but ran out of cooler space. Picture shows how calm, we are 5 miles out and it's 11am. Not typical.


----------



## LDUBS (May 25, 2021)

That is terrific. Thanks for sharing. 

I have yet to get the boat out this month. Driving me nuts.


----------



## Jim (Jul 22, 2021)

just seeing this! That is awesome! I love haddock, I think it's one of the best-tasting fish out there.


----------

